# Post pics of your path



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm currently trying to redo my town and discover which colors, patterns, and styles go together with paths.  I'm also attempting to make my first path so my town can be different from all the rest.  Here is what I have so far:




I'm halfway done!  

I would love to see what others have done if you have any paths! Some tips would be great too.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 12, 2014)

So pretty! I am incapable of making paths, but I do try ! Not saved any patterns though aha


----------



## Lunaresque (Sep 12, 2014)

Woah that looks really good! :O 
How long does it usually take to make one pattern?


----------



## DesertSunflower (Sep 12, 2014)

This is my path. I "copied" from an existing pattern, from scratch, and added my own sunflower-centric spin to it.






This one goes between a pair of rows of cedar trees. The path here is usually different but complimentary to the rest of my paths. I also use it around the town tree.


----------



## molas (Sep 12, 2014)

My paths are otherwise natural, but I have this covering my plaza/pavement areas:



The fake dirt to the left is just a placeholder, I'm going to be making something else to put there at some point.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! It took somewhere between 1-3 hours each. It really depends on how complex they are.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They're so cute DesertSunflower! I hope you find what you are looking for molas.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 12, 2014)

I really love your paths, Cabbage.  Is it part of a Batman town?

I created this path:





I think it's okay. I'll probably make a new one for Winter.

EDIT: Just edited it:


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a pretty simple paths. 





This is the single path way





This is the double path way





This is an example of what it looks like transitioning from the single to double path


----------



## nekosync (Sep 12, 2014)

vodkasmizmar said:


> I have a pretty simple paths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## akidas (Sep 12, 2014)

These are my paths~ i just done a colour change for the new grass colour!


----------



## Ettienne (Sep 12, 2014)

View attachment 67626

This, but it's pretty different now that I learned how to edit someone else's designs. c:


----------



## Lou (Sep 12, 2014)

Ettienne said:


> View attachment 67627View attachment 67626
> 
> This, but it's pretty different now that I learned how to edit someone else's designs. c:



Ohh! it's pretty *--* !!

also, I would love to know how to 'edit' as well... It would be helpful to change the hue of the grass color and such for instance c:  (if that is possible)


----------



## pelagius_septim (Sep 12, 2014)

Hahaha I found my path on Tumblr, I wish I knew how to make my own  My favorite is Ettienne's path, its very clean/sleek looking.


----------



## Noctis (Sep 12, 2014)

Lou said:


> Ohh! it's pretty *--* !!
> 
> also, I would love to know how to 'edit' as well... It would be helpful to change the hue of the grass color and such for instance c:  (if that is possible)



I'm pretty sure Ettienne used this site here which I used as well before.


----------



## Ras (Sep 12, 2014)

Ettienne said:


> View attachment 67627View attachment 67626
> 
> This, but it's pretty different now that I learned how to edit someone else's designs. c:



That looks like an Amykins path. The border is the same as what I use.


----------



## Shydragon (Sep 12, 2014)

I have glass paths! The map on the sign (though very out of date) shows where things are based on which color plants surround the paths.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 12, 2014)

This is mine: 


I made it myself. I chose white because it's a neutral color so that way I can have all kinds of color schemes with my flowers and it looks good. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



akidas said:


> View attachment 67624
> These are my paths~ i just done a colour change for the new grass colour!



Wow wow wow!!!! That's gorgeous!


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Sep 12, 2014)

Your paths are really good! I wish I could create my own, but I have no skills. XD This is what my paths are atm:


Spoiler: Ophylix








I'm thinking of changing the creamy ones to something else, but I like my dirt path, so I will be keeping that one.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 12, 2014)

MightyMunchlax said:


> Your paths are really good! I wish I could create my own, but I have no skills. XD This is what my paths are atm:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ophylix
> ...



you make me feel bad about my town lol
nice paths, especially the white one


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 12, 2014)

The white paths look awesome during daytime. I like the little accents you put on the sides bcat!


----------



## HoennMaster (Sep 12, 2014)

Bcat said:


> This is mine:
> View attachment 67653
> 
> I made it myself. I chose white because it's a neutral color so that way I can have all kinds of color schemes with my flowers and it looks good.



They look nice, but why the enlargement there?


----------



## FallinDevast (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's my original path, I designed the pavement to look like chocolate and the borders to resemble a candy bar. I'm sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 12, 2014)

FallinDevast said:


> Here's my original path, I designed the pavement to look like chocolate and the borders to resemble a candy bar. I'm sorry for the poor quality.
> 
> View attachment 67663


I usually don't like candy QR codes but those look really good.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 12, 2014)

FallinDevast said:


> Here's my original path, I designed the pavement to look like chocolate and the borders to resemble a candy bar. I'm sorry for the poor quality.
> 
> View attachment 67663



Ha ha that's creative! XD It must be really hard to match the flowers and bushes with the stripes.
Is the entire town candy themed?


----------



## FallinDevast (Sep 12, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Ha ha that's creative! XD It must be really hard to match the flowers and bushes with the stripes.
> Is the entire town candy themed?



Yes I use the path all-throughout my town because I find it hard to design another path which goes along well with it lol. Regarding flowers, it does match red, orange and white colored ones, the rest I put bushes in between.

Here's my DA if you're interested: 4100-3613-7582 town of Barnhill, mayor Rickert


----------



## Stacie (Sep 13, 2014)

Here are mine from my towns; Made them both myself!


----------



## Kitsuneko (Sep 13, 2014)

The ones here look very nice, especially those those nature and grass path tiles.  Chocolate road and stone paths.

Here's mine  ^^.  









I like the Rosy Brick paths by Pixel Roses, so I've been using that for a while.  I also created a few custom rosy brick tiles to fill in gaps on my own.  I matched the palette colors as best as I could, and I think it turned out well enough to blend in with the other tiles.  Another good thing is with that custom made tile, I could use it as a template when creating a new path set - copying that tile to another slot, and design it however you want it to look and build upon that. 

This rosy brick tile set uses up 19 pattern slots, but I'm interested in making my own path set to match with the seasonal changes.  I'll probably try making my own path sets when things get orange, or at least when there's snow on the ground.  I really like ice and snow themed things.  The ideas are out there; snowy / icy bricks, frozen lake, or whatever that looks nice.


----------



## Laudine (Sep 13, 2014)

Here are mine:









At first I wasn't sure if I want to keep them or not, but after a while the combination really grew on me. I think they'll be my permanent paths


----------



## mahkala (Sep 13, 2014)

✿ omg. all of these paths are really nice. * o* 
i wish i know how to make them. i'm so bad at it tho. 
</3 

i'm using a pink brick path i found online and i love it.. 
but i can't find any pink stairs to match it. :< it's so sad.


----------



## suppstef (Sep 13, 2014)

MightyMunchlax said:


> Your paths are really good! I wish I could create my own, but I have no skills. XD This is what my paths are atm:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ophylix
> ...




I am also using the dirt path you have. I really like it because it's only 4 different types of path & then the creator made them for ever season!  So for the lazy, like me, i just saved the QR codes for all the seasons & when i need to change the paths, it's super fast & easy!

I originally wanted to do some really intricate paths, but then after i found out how many different blocks i'd need, & then character mules, plotting the paths, i got exhausted & picked something versatile xP​


----------



## nekosync (Sep 13, 2014)

I made a different one in the same colour scheme:










It looks more Autumn-y to me.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Sep 13, 2014)

suppstef said:


> I am also using the dirt path you have. I really like it because it's only 4 different types of path & then the creator made them for ever season!  So for the lazy, like me, i just saved the QR codes for all the seasons & when i need to change the paths, it's super fast & easy!
> 
> I originally wanted to do some really intricate paths, but then after i found out how many different blocks i'd need, & then character mules, plotting the paths, i got exhausted & picked something versatile xP​


I liked that about the dirt path too! I have the link to the website saved and when the grass starts to get more red as fall goes on all I have to do is scan over the summer ones and I don't have to change anything. XD Yeah I'm waiting until I get Maple from my sister (which I can't do until Freckles gets out) and then I'm gonna create a 3rd alt and probably change my main path. As of right now it only takes up 2 patterns, but I was looking into one that takes up a lot more space hence why I was going for another alt. My second alt has a water path and then two of the dirt path pieces.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

This is mine right now:



I like this one better than the one I had before, but I'm still not sure if I'll keep them. It's growing on me though.

Here's my old path (no longer in my town):



I don't know... I just found it a bit to bright. It wouldn't go well with every color I want to use. I do miss it sometimes.

Note: I did not make these. I can post links to the QR codes if anyone wants them.


----------



## Ras (Sep 13, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> This is mine right now:
> 
> View attachment 67722



I'd like the link to the QR codes if you have it.  I like bricks, but I'm not that fond of the brick path in one of my towns.  This might be a better option.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ras said:


> I'd like the link to the QR codes if you have it.  I like bricks, but I'm not that fond of the brick path in one of my towns.  This might be a better option.



Here it is! http://0e0.boo.jp/log/eid76.html#sequel


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's my path. <3 It looks great during Cherry blossom season.


----------



## Ras (Sep 13, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> Here it is! http://0e0.boo.jp/log/eid76.html#sequel



Thank you!  I'm going to try it out later tonight!


----------



## P.K. (Sep 13, 2014)

My current path. It's simple yet cute and I like it a lot.


----------



## xxsilver (Sep 14, 2014)

Have really enjoyed looking at all these paths guys, some really good ones here. 
It's given me quite a few ideas for my town so thank you for sharing 

<3​


----------



## mahkala (Sep 14, 2014)

the one i'm using i found on tumblr. 
i love this path so much.. just, like i said earlier, wish i had a stair pattern to go with it. 
; ^; but i can't find one. 





i like the 2 tile look of this path a lot. <3 




and the diagonal paths look really good as well. c: 
witch is good because i love diagonal pathing so much! 




and then this is what it looks like around diana's house. 
; u; very, very happy with this path.


----------



## Story (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are my paths, nothing fancy, but they get the job done.


----------



## xxsilver (Sep 15, 2014)

mahkala said:


> the one i'm using i found on tumblr.
> i love this path so much.. just, like i said earlier, wish i had a stair pattern to go with it.
> ; ^; but i can't find one.
> 
> ...



That path is adorable!! I love how pretty and cute it is. Which Tumblr did you get it from? Would love to see what other designs the creator has created 
​


----------



## regigiygas (Sep 15, 2014)

I can't make paths to save my life so I have one I found online. 
and I don't have many good photos of my path but here's a pic that gives you a pretty good idea of it
(feat Dotty eheheh)


----------



## Ras (Sep 15, 2014)

^^^ That's an Amykins path:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?75122-Bricks-ivy-Rainbow-Brite-and-more

I use the first one on that link.


----------



## regigiygas (Sep 15, 2014)

Ras said:


> ^^^ That's an Amykins path:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?75122-Bricks-ivy-Rainbow-Brite-and-more
> 
> I use the first one on that link.


I looked through the pages and yup! 

however I found it on tumblr u vu (I'd have to do a bit of searching to find the URL)


----------



## Ras (Sep 15, 2014)

That's alright, I just like to link people to those paths, ha.


----------



## regigiygas (Sep 15, 2014)

I read through the whole thing I love her designs so much

it's a shame she hasn't been on lately :c


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Sep 15, 2014)

Story said:


> Here are my paths, nothing fancy, but they get the job done.
> View attachment 68136


That wood plank one looks beautiful!



regigiygas said:


> I can't make paths to save my life so I have one I found online.
> and I don't have many good photos of my path but here's a pic that gives you a pretty good idea of it
> (feat Dotty eheheh)


How did you screenshot just Dotty?


----------



## Imstillyourzelda (Sep 18, 2014)

I made this one last December-ish and I'm still sticking with it! It's the first one I've ever made that actually looks decent. I tend to go for cute bubblegum-esque paths~


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 18, 2014)

Imstillyourzelda said:


> I made this one last December-ish and I'm still sticking with it! It's the first one I've ever made that actually looks decent. I tend to go for cute bubblegum-esque paths~
> 
> View attachment 68515


Aww... It reminds me of a big, fluffy carpet. :3


----------



## Fawning (Sep 18, 2014)

MightyMunchlax said:


> I liked that about the dirt path too! I have the link to the website saved and when the grass starts to get more red as fall goes on all I have to do is scan over the summer ones and I don't have to change anything. XD Yeah I'm waiting until I get Maple from my sister (which I can't do until Freckles gets out) and then I'm gonna create a 3rd alt and probably change my main path. As of right now it only takes up 2 patterns, but I was looking into one that takes up a lot more space hence why I was going for another alt. My second alt has a water path and then two of the dirt path pieces.



Could you link me to the website with the different season colours for the stepping stones please? I can't find it ;___;


----------



## HoennMaster (Sep 18, 2014)

Imstillyourzelda said:


> I made this one last December-ish and I'm still sticking with it! It's the first one I've ever made that actually looks decent. I tend to go for cute bubblegum-esque paths~
> 
> View attachment 68515



That looks great. How did you make it? I would love to make my own path but have no creative talent whatsoever.


----------



## Imstillyourzelda (Sep 18, 2014)

HoennMaster said:


> That looks great. How did you make it? I would love to make my own path but have no creative talent whatsoever.



It was honestly a cute accident. My previous path looked horrible @_@

Before I made it though, I tried to set how I wanted it to look in my mind. Did I want a brick path? A natural-looking path? And I wanted a brick one. I just looked for inspiration online. And very closely at other brick paths people made. It helps to see how others make them, sometimes

Color-coordinating helps. When I make a path, I choose a number for how many colors and then I choose colors that compliment each other.


----------

